# Tekton Pendragon Speakers ??



## menace2society (Jan 26, 2011)

I have doing a lot of reading and I came a cross these http://www.tektondesign.com/index.html. I have read a few pro reviews and comments on some other forums and there is a lot of buzz about them,anybody have and information or opinions about them. Here are the reviews I have found so far.

http://hometheaterreview.com/tekton-...aker-reviewed/

http://www.stereomojo.com/Tekton P...akerReview.htm

http://parttimeaudiophile.com/2012/0...ton-pendragon/

TIA: Menace


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

I also read those reviews and there is allot of buzz about the Pendragons. Andrew Robinson (Home Theater Review)indicated these are his new reference speakers and that they compare with speakers with a much higher price point.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

Any idea where the company is based?


----------



## Dwightlf (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

It looks like they are in Utah by the area code. I heard though a California friend/installer that they sounded "good" at a show he attended. He did not stay to listen at length though. I got the impression he was not looking at speakers in the $2500.00 price range for his lineup and went on.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*



Dwightlf said:


> It looks like they are in Utah by the area code. I heard though a California friend/installer that they sounded "good" at a show he attended. He did not stay to listen at length though. I got the impression he was not looking at speakers in the $2500.00 price range for his lineup and went on.


Thanks Dwight - hope they are at one of the shows I go to. I wold love to be able to hear them.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

I have been looking at those for a while now and hopefully I'll be upgrading to them by the end of the year.

For lower price ranges they offer the Lore and M-Lore which have also received glowing reviews.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

If you order speakers from Tekton they ship without speakers grills unless you request them and charge $75 per grill. Also delivery takes several weeks to receive the gear. Just make sure you do your due diligence before you order.


----------



## menace2society (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*



Dwight Angus said:


> If you order speakers from Tekton they ship without speakers grills unless you request them and charge $75 per grill. Also delivery takes several weeks to receive the gear. Just make sure you do your due diligence before you order.


I read on another forum that, the price for the grills is negotiable. Also heard that once you received his speakers it's well worth the wait. Well you know how the saying goes, one man's trash is another man's treasure so hearing is believing. They offer a 30 day trial, if you're not satisfied, they will take the product back but you're responsible for the cost of return shipping. The reason it takes so long to deliver the speakers is because the owner/designer builds each speaker buy hand personally. He doesn't hire any help and each speaker is tested by him and must meet his standard before they ship out. These speakers are somewhat out of my budget but I've decided to just wait and save more. From the responses I'm assuming no one owns them if they do please comment.

TIA:Menace


----------



## dduval (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

Interesting read of a user impressions of the newer upgraded seas driver based pendragons...

http://forum.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/fr.pl?cspkr&1353363503&&&/Review-of-Tekton-Pendragon-Se-Loudspeake


----------



## menace2society (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*



dduval said:


> Interesting read of a user impressions of the newer upgraded seas driver based pendragons...
> 
> http://forum.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/fr.pl?cspkr&1353363503&&&/Review-of-Tekton-Pendragon-Se-Loudspeake


Have yet to read anything but recommendations when talking about any version of this speaker. I hope somebody asks the powers that be on this site to request a pair for review. These speakers have been called game changers. It would be nice to know that if your in the market for some speakers then you should look no farther.

Menace


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

Yeah every review is glowing. Soon Tekton will be introducing their new 5.2 Ht setup with the Pendragons as the mains and newly developed surrounds and subs. I definitely want to see some reviews on that setup. Heres the link: http://tektondesign.wordpress.com/2013/02/22/pendragon-home-theater-package-avalable-now/


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*



menace2society said:


> I hope somebody asks the powers that be on this site to request a pair for review.


I 2nd that request!


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*



Infrasonic said:


> I 2nd that request!


for sure


----------



## menace2society (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

Anybody send that request yet:hissyfit::hissyfit:


----------



## chaluga (Mar 5, 2013)

I have the oriel 10 and the pendragon center. I love them. Had b &w before and these tektons rock. Great with guitars , horns , and voices . My denon receiver can play them loud and clean. Got custom color.


----------



## menace2society (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*



chaluga said:


> I have the oriel 10 and the pendragon center. I love them. Had b &w before and these tektons rock. Great with guitars , horns , and voices . My denon receiver can play them loud and clean. Got custom color.


This reply means nothing with out pics:foottap:addle::crying:


----------



## chaluga (Mar 5, 2013)

Here is a pic


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

id like to hear some pendragoms myself.i know Andrew Robinson sold off some b&w 800 diamonds ,and kept the pendragons.that says alot right there.sell 20 some thousand dollar speakers and keep the 2500 $ ones.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

He is also no longer with Home Theater Magazine left after 10 years.


----------



## menace2society (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*



pharoah said:


> id like to hear some pendragoms myself.i know Andrew Robinson sold off some b&w 800 diamonds ,and kept the pendragons.that says alot right there.sell 20 some thousand dollar speakers and keep the 2500 $ ones.



I think this is the biggest problem with Internet sales of speakers. Unless you know someone who owns a set, there's no way to audition them. So it's a little bit like gambling. Especially since what a person likes differs from person to person so greatly. You kind of have to read a review and hope the reviewers tastes and yours are similar or else get ready to ship it back. I would like to think a person buying a set of Pendragon should be relatively safe, at least as safe as you can get without hearing them first. I think I'm going to take a chance.


Menace


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*



menace2society said:


> I think this is the biggest problem with Internet sales of speakers. Unless you know someone who owns a set, there's no way to audition them. So it's a little bit like gambling. Especially since what a person likes differs from person to person so greatly. You kind of have to read a review and hope the reviewers tastes and yours are similar or else get ready to ship it back. I would like to think a person buying a set of Pendragon should be relatively safe, at least as safe as you can get without hearing them first. I think I'm going to take a chance.
> 
> 
> Menace


Its a gamble but every review I have read is very positive. I would be more concerned if there was only 1 review to rely on. I bought SVS MTS-01's about 3 years ago without hearing them and have been very happy with them. It was a gamble but the return policy was reassuring.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*



menace2society said:


> I think this is the biggest problem with Internet sales of speakers. Unless you know someone who owns a set, there's no way to audition them. So it's a little bit like gambling. Especially since what a person likes differs from person to person so greatly. You kind of have to read a review and hope the reviewers tastes and yours are similar or else get ready to ship it back. I would like to think a person buying a set of Pendragon should be relatively safe, at least as safe as you can get without hearing them first. I think I'm going to take a chance.
> 
> 
> Menace


Are you considering a HT setup or 2 channel? I recall Tekton have introduced a Pendragon 5.2 HT setup as well.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

tekton also has a new floorstander called the tekton enzo.look in the blog its not on the product page yet.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

I read the blog about the Enzo and they are very similar to the Pendragons with smaller drivers. The 3 tweeters are aligned above the drivers compared to the Pendragons where the tweeters are aligned between the drivers. Perhaps the Enzo is a smaller footprint catering to a smaller room setup.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

pendragons are defo way to big for my room.if id try some tekton speakers.i think id try the tekton lore.


----------



## menace2society (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*



Dwight Angus said:


> Are you considering a HT setup or 2 channel? I recall Tekton have introduced a Pendragon 5.2 HT setup as well.


I'm looking at the Pendragons for L/R/C in a HT setup. But it will see its share of two channel work as well. Lately I've been listening to 5 channel stereo, so 5.2 setup looks interesting as well. But I want to get the front stage set up right first and then worry about the rest. 

Menace


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*



menace2society said:


> I'm looking at the Pendragons for L/R/C in a HT setup. But it will see its share of two channel work as well. Lately I've been listening to 5 channel stereo, so 5.2 setup looks interesting as well. But I want to get the front stage set up right first and then worry about the rest.
> 
> Menace


That would be a killer front stage and unless you already have the subs your not going to miss them except for the really low frequencies 30hz & below. Also for 2 channel music you may not use the subs as the Pendragons are full range.You could always add them later on. I would probably set the sub xo as low as you can and let the Pendragons handle everything else.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

well they claim the pendragon is only down 4.5db at 20 hz.so thats fairly low assuming its accurate.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*



pharoah said:


> well they claim the pendragon is only down 4.5db at 20 hz.so thats fairly low assuming its accurate.


Yeah that is low but I guess we have to rely on the specs out there albeit not many. I am intrigued by the Pendragons would like to audition them.


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

Does anyone have Pendragons around the midwest that would be willing to audition them against JTR equipment? I have Noesis 228HT, and a friend of mine, carp has Noesis 212HT. I've heard great things about the Pendragons and I would like to compare them. There is a meet coming up in Iowa on April 27, where the Noesis, Seaton Catalyst, SVS Ultra Tower, Salk H2TLs and others will be directly compared. I'd love to have a set of Pendragons in the mix! Any takers?


----------



## gnorvell (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

I have been studying the Pendragons for the last couple of months and I can't find anything bad to be said about them. I have read some frustrated customers having to wait longer than anticipated for delivery but once they receive them, they are glad they waited. I have listened to a variety of products from Sonus Faber, Martin Logan, Paradigm, B&W and a few others. I have yet to be terribly inspired by any of them with the exception of the Paradigm Studios but they were a bit more than I wanted to spend. Although I have not personally listened to the Pendragons my gut tells me they are what I am looking for. I decided to place an order this morning and am crossing my fingers. I'll offer my impressions when I receive them in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

Great! I look forward to your hearing your impressions.


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

From what I have been reading it sounds like 4-6 weeks is the initial quoted wait time but then that turns in to something more like 12 weeks. Hopefully you don't have to wait that long and can give us your impressions. Fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

Agreed. From what I have read its more like 12 weeks but worth the wait. I will be very interested to see what you think of the Pendragons.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

Anyone ever get any of these and have impressions?

I have talked with Eric on the phone and I hope we will work out something for review.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

Thats great news Sonnie. Would like to read a Pendragons HTS review.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Very intriguing speakers. I found some YouTube videos on the Pendragons and they seem impressive.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

Spoke with Eric again today... got a pair of the Model Lore's for our speaker evaluation. He also has us tentatively setup for reviewing the HT Pendragon setup... in my dedicated home theater room.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

Sonnie
Can't wait to hear your review of the Pendragons.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*



Sonnie said:


> Spoke with Eric again today... got a pair of the Model Lore's for our speaker evaluation. He also has us tentatively setup for reviewing the HT Pendragon setup... in my dedicated home theater room.


this is going to be awesome.i cant wait to hear this review.ive been interested in tekton speakers for a long while now.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

It will be a while. I won't have time until cooler weather gets here where I will be home most of the weekdays and can really spend quality time with them. We could be looking at October/November time frame.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*



Sonnie said:


> It will be a while. I won't have time until cooler weather gets here where I will be home most of the weekdays and can really spend quality time with them. We could be looking at October/November time frame.


Are you reviewing the Lores or the Pendragons in October/November time frame?


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

hopefully both haha.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

The Pendragons are the HT setup that I hope to review later in the Fall. I will hopefully have the Model Lore in my home mid next week as part of our speaker evaluation next weekend. I will be posting more on that tonight.


----------



## chaluga (Mar 5, 2013)

I have the Oriel ten with the pendragon center. I like them but tekton gets murdered on other forums for not posting measurements and there design with the 10 inch up top. I will be curious to see how the lore does . Can you take some measurements of the lore and post them ? That would.be great.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

Owners could open them up and see the design if they wanted. 

We do plan on taking some measurements, but most likely just listening position response sweeps. Wayne (AudiocRaver) may decide to do some nearfield measurements. :huh:


----------



## gnorvell (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

Well, I got my Pendragons on Friday and I have to say my first impressions or great. I'm glad I waited. Now I just need to let them break in for a while. I've only been able to listen for about 6 hours so far. I had previously been listening through some Kef iQ70 floorstanders and the Pendragons are a noticeable improvement. I'm not sure I can articulate as well as others how these sound except that I notice more detail and the mids and highs are smoother. I will let them break in and add further comments as appropriate. Although I did have to wait about 9 weeks, I am glad I did. I hope Eric and company manage to streamline the production so that others won't have to wait quite as long without losing any of the quality. Thanks to those that blazed the review trail before me and gave me the courage to risk my purchase without the opportunity to audition them.


----------



## dduval (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*

Looking forward to the pen review, for sure...


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

I look forward to a proper review. Across the internet there are many threads on the Pendragon; but very few people claiming to have and love them who also have established posting histories.


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Tekton Pendragon?*



gnorvell said:


> Well, I got my Pendragons on Friday and I have to say my first impressions or great. I'm glad I waited. Now I just need to let them break in for a while. I've only been able to listen for about 6 hours so far. I had previously been listening through some Kef iQ70 floorstanders and the Pendragons are a noticeable improvement. I'm not sure I can articulate as well as others how these sound except that I notice more detail and the mids and highs are smoother. I will let them break in and add further comments as appropriate. Although I did have to wait about 9 weeks, I am glad I did. I hope Eric and company manage to streamline the production so that others won't have to wait quite as long without losing any of the quality. Thanks to those that blazed the review trail before me and gave me the courage to risk my purchase without the opportunity to audition them.


Did you order your Pendragons with or without grills? I originally considered buying some when I upgraded my speakers in my theatre but after reading a few things from people that were having delivery issues and also not getting grills that they had paid for I decided to go in a different direction. But if things start to get better with some of these issues I'd still really like to get a pair of Pendragons for a nice 2-channel setup on my main floor.


----------



## NewGuy3232 (Jul 29, 2013)

The Pendragons have a huge soundstage. Look at the size of the thing... its a given. It is also balanced and musical. You do NOT need a tube amp because the speaker produces euphhoric on its own sounding a little "sweet". They are not FLAT speakers by all means, they shouldnt measure too terribly but not very great. However, they are very musical and easy to listen to. If you are a critical listener, you should prabably pass these up. But for just a rock & roll kicks, this is one of the best.

They use a 3 way tweeter array known to cause beaming issues, (i.e it will color the sound with its own color for all music) and this can either go a good way, or a bad way, but I think eric over at Tekton have done a good job in the crossover to not make such an issue.

The Pendragons are mostly geared towards the main market that just wants a musical and fun sound. Its not for audiophilles.

For home theatre, since it has a giant soundstage and throws a very big sound, it will be pretty good.


Again, these speakers are mostly for the mass market, and with the beaming issue still there a little bit, it will carry its own color.. and be harder to be transperent. With this combo, your dac and amp choices wont matter much, thus they are again for the mass market going with $1,000 seperates at max, or a plain AVR.


----------



## Dangredo (Aug 5, 2014)

My name is Bob. I am not a recognized speaker specialist, or a renowned audiophile. I’m a guy who’s hearing impaired; I only have 1% of my hearing in my right ear, but in my left ear I can hear a pin drop on the other side of the room. I wanted to share with you my impressions regarding the Tekton Design’s Pendragon speakers. I ordered these speakers about four weeks ago after talking directly with the Owner. These speakers were custom finished in Mercedes Metallic Black for me. Since I had to sign for them, I had them delivered to the local Fed Ex Center until I could pick them up. They came in two mammoth boxes that filled 2/3rd’s of the back of my truck bed. When I picked them up I had to use a hand cart to move them.
The Pendragon’s joined two pairs of Klipsch speakers, one pair of Bose, and one pair of Polk’s. Even though the aforementioned speakers are all really good speakers, I wanted to push up the quality of my sound even more. You see, for me, all great music, regardless of the genre, evokes emotion. While much of the world today is willing to settle for White Castle stereo systems, I’ve always sought a higher level of sound reproduction—all my life I’ve tried to buy the best that I could afford.
Having some friends who have produced their own music, I’ve come to appreciate the enormous amount of time and the labor of love that music artists devote to finding the right words, selecting the right instruments and developing the right beat and working on every other nuance of their music that conveys a small part of their very soul to the listener. When these artists are ready to put their music into the world, it takes people to where they have never been. If we diminish the music on our end, it reduces the message and the experience that we were meant to receive. The Pendragon speakers are capable of delivering musical content the way it was originally recorded and meant to be heard by the musician. 
Just like what we put in our mouths fills and nourishes our bodies, what we listen to nourishes our souls forever. The Pendragon speakers transport your most favorite singer into your house so that you can hear them breathe between the lyrics, so you can hear the bartender shake the mixed drinks in the back of the Jazz hall, and with that kind of delivery, you can also hear exactly what the artist wanted you to hear….that original spark on inspiration that they had which ultimately exploded in your ears as you sat in your favorite chair. $2,900.00 is a lot of money for speakers, but if you want to get all of the lows and all of the highs that recreate that original musical experience then these speakers can deliver more than any comparable speaker –even when those speakers cost much, much, much more.
Some people like speakers that really hammer the bass spectrum, others like for their speakers to nail the highs, but for me both of these types of speakers become fatiguing and actually drives me to want to go read a good book. When the Pendragons are playing, I tend to want to just listen and keep listening. I want to hear the next vocalist, and look forward to the next band. I’ve found a gem and I know that they would impress you to. You won’t have to keep the boxes, you won’t be returning them.
:sn::sn:


----------

